# Wrestling and How to Train by Frank Gotch



## lklawson (Jul 16, 2008)

I am pleased to announce the republishing of a facsimile copy of Frank Gotch's seminal Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling manual, "Wrestling and How to Train." (AHEAD OF SCHEDULE AND UNDER BUDGET!!!)

The text is available at:
http://www.lulu.com/content/3135330

As always, the download is fee, no cost.

Marketoid Blurb:

   Frank Gotch is, perhaps, the most famous (and controversial)
   Catch-as-Catch-Can Wrestler of all time.

   Retiring in 1913, Gotch held three wrestling titles in his career,
   Champion of the Klondike, American Heavyweight, and
   World Heavyweight and has been inducted into at least three
   wrestling halls of fame.

   This book, published in 1908 at the height of his career, teaches
   Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling. Packed with photos of wrestling greats
   and 29 instructional plates, including 4 of Gotchs famous Toe Holds,
   this manual is truly a slice of grappling history.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, Kirk! :bangahead:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2008)

Righteous! Thanks!


----------



## Catalyst (Jul 17, 2008)

Many, many thanks for the time and effort you put into preparing all of the historical texts and then sharing them for free. Your efforts don't go unappreciated.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you so much for the download


----------



## lklawson (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad you like.

Next I'll be working on 3 classic boxing books (so look for announcements in the appropriate forums when they're done).

However, I'm also shopping a few more antique CaCC manuals.  I'm particularly looking for originals of Ed "Strangler" Lewis' 3 books.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

